# IK ONG KAAR- The Nature And The Nurturer



## Tejwant Singh (Nov 22, 2006)

DNA is Nature. It has been proven that we can all trace back ourselves where it all started, in Africa. Following is the site where one can submit one's DNA and find out their ancestral routes in a genealogical way. 

https://www3.nationalgeographic.com/genographic/index.html

As we all started from ONE and will merge in ONE, we should find out what and how we become what we are and how we comport ourselves through this journey of ours from ONE to ONE.

Gurbani says: -

maathaa kae oudhar mehi prathipaal karae so kio manahu visaareeai ||
 How can we forget the Nature/Nurturer who has been looking after us since our conception in the mother's womb? 

manahu kio visaareeai eaevadd dhaathaa j agan mehi aahaar pahuchaaveae ||
 How can we take THE SOURCE out of our mind that gave us sustenance in the percolating womb.

aapanee liv aapae laaeae guramukh sadhaa samaaleeai ||
 HE creates this bond within a Gurmukh- the true follower.

 ous no kihu pohi n sakee jis no aapanee liv laaveae ||
 No harm can be done to those who are inspired by Him and are on the Gurmat path.

 kehai naanak eaevadd dhaathaa so kio manahu visaareeai ||28||
 Says Nanak, how can even one think of discarding such a great giver from one's mind? ||28||

The beauty of the verse is that it shows us IK ONG KAAR is The Nature and The Nurturer.

Now the question arises, after we have been nurtured in the womb by IK ONG KAAR, how do we take responsibility to keep on nurturing ourselves as people. Here DNA plays no part. We know lots of  Muslims and Sikhs have the same last names - Dhillions, Chadhas,Maliks, Gills etc. etc., which shows that their DNA may have been the same but due to nurturing, they are on different spiritual paths. 

DNA-Nature is the blue print of our creation, but Nurture carves the pathways of our lives depending on the environment we are brought up in.

Nature gave us Mount Rushmore which was not created with the faces of the Presidents but was carved(nurtured) by us humans.Sikhi teaches us the same. As students we come to the class with blank slates and fill them up with Gurmat in order to move forward.

Nature gave us 10 Nanaks and their nurturing gave us Gurbani in the form of SGGS.

Nature gave us Guru Arjan, Guru Tegh Bahadur and their nurturing allowed them to give their lives for the principles that were nurtured in them.

Sabh Gobind hein, Gobind bin nahin koye.
We are all children of IK ONG KAAR, no one is of a lesser God.

Here the Nature has played its part, now lets play ours by nurturing ourselves with Amrit Bani.

Tejwant



----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------



## H.t. (Dec 19, 2006)

VaheguruSeekr said:


> DNA is Nature. It has been proven that we can all trace back ourselves where it all started, in Africa.


  Excuse me, this is entirely off topic, but i would like to know if you can lead me to the proof of our universal African heritage?
  The only "proof" i know is the genus Austrolopithicus, and all of these are extinct sorts of chimpansee. The most specifics i know are for Austrolopithicus africanus, there are no human trates present exept that all primates hold similar DNA.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Dec 19, 2006)

Following is the site where one can submit one's DNA and find out their ancestral routes in a genealogical way. And it all starts in Africa, according to National Geographic.

https://www3.nationalgeographic.com/genographic/index.html


Tejwant


----------



## CaliforniaSeeker (Dec 19, 2006)

The Wikipedia entry on "Mitochondrial Eve" discusses this theory:


> *Mitochondrial Eve* (*mt-mrca*) is the name given by researchers to the woman who is the matrilineal most recent common ancestor for all living humans; the mitochondrial DNA (mtDNA) in all living humans is derived from hers.... The holder of this title is believed by some to have lived about 150,000 years ago in what is now Ethiopia, Kenya or Tanzania. The time she lived is calculated based on the molecular clock technique of correlating elapsed time with observed genetic drift.


There's also more in the article "Recent single-origin hypothesis". Both articles include links to other information sources.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 20, 2006)

Gurfateh

Yes das saw it on TV that non African people have same ancestors while there is varition within Africans.They crosssed into world via horn of Africa to Arebia.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Dec 20, 2006)

Guru naanak Ji Sahib...is the INVENTOR of thsi UNIQUE combination of Numeral+Word= EK Oankaar. It is NOT written as "EK Oankaar" that is siharee eerree adhak and kakaa+ Oankaar....but the Open oorraa and the NUMERAL "ONE" before that.
Elsewhere..in the entire SGGS..wehnever a NUMERAL is used...as in Mehala 1..2..3..4..5..9..there are Clear Instructions by Guru Ji that the Numeral is to be PRONOUNCED as..PEHLA/DOOJA/TEEJA/CHAUTHA/PANJVAAn and NAUNVAA..and NOT as EK DO TEEN CHAAR PANJ  Naun...BUT in "EK Oankaar" it is NOT PEHLA OANKAAR.....But as "EK Oankaar".

Interestingly the Banis attributed to Guru Gobind Singh ji the tenth nanak not only OMIT the NANAK sign used by all the precedignGurus..these Banis are also titled NOT "MEHLA  10 to be pronounced as "DASWAAN"...but as Patshahi 10 pronounced as "DAS" and not dasween.

Worth pondering on..

Gyani jarnail Singh


----------

